# can't sell?



## Crispix (Dec 24, 2003)

I think my post was deleted where I was trying to sell some used tivo parts. Is that not allowed here? I did read the FAQs first and don't see anything about it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hi, Yes there's no selling here.
Thanks


----------

